# 2013 Tarmac Expert SL4



## Bluspwr (Aug 16, 2012)

Ordering a new 2013 Tarmac Expert SL4 with Ultegra components. Think it has DT Swiss 4 wheels or something like that. Should I get my 2012 Ksyrium SL wheels put on the new Tarmac?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I would get a pair of the DA 7900 wheels. I have a pair on my SL3 Tarmac and they are outstanding. I like them so much that I bought another pair for my second bike.


----------



## Bluspwr (Aug 16, 2012)

NealH said:


> I would get a pair of the DA 7900 wheels. I have a pair on my SL3 Tarmac and they are outstanding. I like them so much that I bought another pair for my second bike.


I already have the Ksyrium SL wheels. Don't want to spend anymore $ on wheels. Thanks


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

lol so you're just asking if you should put your old wheels on a new bike? Why wouldn't you? 

My answer is no, keep the stock wheels on and ride it.


----------



## Bluspwr (Aug 16, 2012)

dcorn said:


> lol so you're just asking if you should put your old wheels on a new bike? Why wouldn't you?
> 
> My answer is no, keep the stock wheels on and ride it.


I guess I didn't say it clearly enough. Are the Ksyrium SL wheels better than the stock wheels that will be on the new bike? The Ksyrium SLs are practically brand new, so they aren't "old" wheels.

Just trying to get an idea if the Mavics would be a better wheel.than the DT Axis 4.0 wheels....


----------



## manutd (Aug 21, 2006)

Do you know where pictures of the new 2013 Tarmac Expert SL4 can be found?


----------



## Bluspwr (Aug 16, 2012)

manutd said:


> Do you know where pictures of the new 2013 Tarmac Expert SL4 can be found?
> 
> Do a google for 2013 specialized Tarmac expert. Look for Primera-sports. Pick the SL4 ultegra.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluspwr (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyone have any knowledge on this wheel comparison question?


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'd go with the lighter wheelset. I think them Ksyrium SL is a great wheelset. I owned 3 sets and currently ride the Ksyrium SR. 

I think the DT Swiss wheels that come with your bike would make a great training set. Coming from the SL4 expert, a mid-level setup, I expect the wheelset to be on the heavy but durable side. 

Enjoy your SL4


----------



## Bluspwr (Aug 16, 2012)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> I'd go with the lighter wheelset. I think them Ksyrium SL is a great wheelset. I owned 3 sets and currently ride the Ksyrium SR.
> 
> I think the DT Swiss wheels that come with your bike would make a great training set. Coming from the SL4 expert, a mid-level setup, I expect the wheelset to be on the heavy but durable side.
> 
> Enjoy your SL4


Thanks. I was thinking the Ksyrium SL wheels might be lighter but wasn't sure.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Bluspwr be sure to post some pics when you get your new ride.


----------



## Bluspwr (Aug 16, 2012)

Merc said:


> Bluspwr be sure to post some pics when you get your new ride.


Specialized web site for 2013s is available now


----------

